# Some news on Bebe



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Today I had the consultation with my vet about Bebe's tests. She feels we should test for Addison's
disease just in case, which could be treated with a drug although not curable. She could still lead a
better life than now and longer. I know it's awful to pray for a disease but this truly is the lesser of
the two evils, so keep your fingers crossed for her. 
Addison's is not a common disease, but, you never know. 

Oops..forgot to mention..she will have the tests tomorrow(Friday) morning for Addison's. Please keep her in your thoughts and prayers. Results may come back late Friday..if not, then Monday. 


UPDATE: 5/23/06
Just finished talking to my vet. The pathologist feels it is a portosystemic shunt (liver) without more invasive procedures, which I do not want to put her through. We will be putting her on lactulose to see if that helps her appetite increase. If not..well..I'm not going to think about that today.


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

Brit,

Our prayers







are with Bebe, and your family - keep us posted, ok?

ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

I am definitely still keeping Bebe in my thoughts and prayers. Keep us posted...


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

Absolutely we are sending hugs and prayers for your BeBe


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Brit - I hope for the best possible news for Bebe. Keep your chin up.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Prayers are on the way!!

Andrea~!


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

Best wishes and lots of prayers for Bebe.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

awww... def prayers from us over here in NJ


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Prayers are continuing to be going out for Bebe. I think you have already been doing your "homework" on Addisons but this is a pretty good synopsis and explains the tests etc Also the meds that are being used for it.
http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?cl...7&articleid=520

I know it would be a much more manageable than some other problems so yes, I understand your "hopefulness' on this. They have come a good long way to understand and manage things like Cushings, Addisons and even diabetes. For instance it wasn't too terribly long ago vets all but consdered diabetes a death sentence.. now it is not at all. I know so many dogs now into 5-6 th year and still going strong... and most dx about 6-7 years old so not too shabby!.
Now there are newer drugs available and/or approaches and the key no matter what is to keep monitoring the pooch to be sure all is in line.
Will be looking for your update!.. and as I said prayers will continue for your little girl!


----------



## yorktesemomma (Aug 2, 2005)

Good luck Brit!! I'll keep my fingers crossed for her! Keep us updated!
Jess


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

awww continued prayers to Little Bebe from Cleveland....noselicks and peanut butter wishes from a Buttercup...









ann marie


----------



## SassyLuv (Mar 9, 2006)

Prayers and hugs for Bebe . . . and Brit.


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

As always, we are sending well wishes and hugs and nose licks your way!! Let's hope NOTHING serious is wrong wiht her!

Marie & Pacino


----------



## Furbabymom (Dec 17, 2004)

Prayers continuing for Bebe and praying for the lesser of the two evils. Prayers also in NJ like Stacy but hers come from South Jersey and mine come from North Jersey.

Hugs, Susan, Skeeter, Sassy, Panda & Lexi


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

Thoughts and prayers going out for Bebe from this home.








for Brit and Bebe

~Carole, Bella, and Krista~


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Still praying for Bebe and you.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Thanks so much, you all. 
Also, thanks for the pet ed link. I do have a lot of information on Addison's and the vet explained in detail
about the testing. My poor Bebe. She is so tired of being poked and prodded.

I'll certainly let you all know something when I do, but as I said..it may not be til Monday (I hope not though).

Brit


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

I hope everything goes well for little Bebe . A friend of mine has a little boy maltese with addisons , he contracted the disease at 2 years of age and is still going strong at 12 . Sarah


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Prayers for BeBe [attachment=6338:attachment]


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> Today I had the consultation with my vet about Bebe's tests. She feels we should test for Addison's
> disease just in case, which could be treated with a drug although not curable. She could still lead a
> better life than now and longer. I know it's awful to pray for a disease but this truly is the lesser of
> the two evils, so keep your fingers crossed for her.
> ...


Thanks for the update. We will be thinking of little Bebe and hoping for Addison's.







I am just curious, what's the alternative, a liver shunt?


----------



## Maltese Please (Apr 20, 2006)

*







Wow we will keep our paws crossed that you are able to get some answers on Monday or so! *


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Yes, the alternative would be a shunt. Not a good thing for her and the condition she's in. That's why we are hoping for the lesser of the two evils. At least Addison's can be managed.


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

Dearest Brit,

sending lots and lots of prayers, hugs, kisses ans nose wicks from down under

















Dede and Chloe from down under


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm praying for the best outcome for Bebe and Pico sends sympathy kisses.







After reading the link on Addison's I am encouraged that if that is what it is, Bebe will be successfully treated and the disease can be managed long into her old age.

Will look for your update on Monday.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Prayers are coming your way for you and little Bebe.


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

Prayers and good thoughts coming your way today


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

Brit, I will be constantly checking today to get updates on Bebe. My thoughts and prayers are with you and Bebe.







Julia and Bijou


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

Bebe is in my prayers and thoughts!!


----------



## angelsmom (May 28, 2005)

to Bebe and you







I hope today gives you the news you are hoping for


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Brit,
I'm sorry that I didn't see this thread yesterday. I know exactly what you mean about "hoping" for the lesser of two evils. Early in Sassy's illness she was tested twice for Addisons and we were also praying that would be the diagnosis. I did a lot of research at that time and it seems to me that it can be managed without too, too much trouble. I will certainly hope that you get the best diagnosis possible. 

Susan


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Dear Brit,

As you know we are praying for Bebe. Sorry we are late to reply to this update but, last night was a bit busy.









God Bless you and your WHOLE family,
Melanie


----------



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

Praying for the best possible diagnosis for Bebe. Hopefully she will be feeling like getting into that cozy cuddler soon.
Aimee,Gidget,Lily and Bentley


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

[attachment=6380:attachment]







Hey Brit,

Hope everything is ok? I just want you to know I am really praying hard for you and Bebe.
I know everything will go good~

Andrea~


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Dear Brit,

How is Bebe doing? We are still praying for her comfort and health.

OFF TOPIC... I LOVE Your new tag!

Melanie


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Well, the news wasn't good. It's not Addison's or Cushings. My vet was going to check with the
pathologist today to see if anything was overlooked. She didn't call so I guess there's nothing to
report. Bebe is not doing well and I'm going to probably have to make a decision soon. We're not
happy campers around here.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> Well, the news wasn't good. It's not Addison's or Cushings. My vet was going to check with the
> pathologist today to see if anything was overlooked. She didn't call so I guess there's nothing to
> report. Bebe is not doing well and I'm going to probably have to make a decision soon. We're not
> happy campers around here.[/B]



I'm so sorry that the news was not good for your little one.


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

So sorry...I am late in reading this post..........sending my prayers....


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Brit,

I can only imagine how you must feel, but I know you will do what is best !!!
Have you and Bebe In my thoughts..


Andrea~[attachment=6552:attachment]


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

Brit,
I am so sorry to hear about Bebe. I am going to continue to say prayers, as the power of prayer is amazing. But everything happens for its own reasons and purpose. I will continue to watch for updates as you try to determine what is best for Bebe.


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

So sorry to hear this, you are all in my thoughts & prayers


----------



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

So very sorry about Bebe. I watch for updates hoping for good news. May peace be with you and Bebe. 
Aimee, Gidget, Lily and Bentley


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh I'm so sorry little Bebe isn't doing well. The prayers continue for her and for you to have strength to cope with this.


----------



## angelsmom (May 28, 2005)

I am so sorry to hear about little Bebe.







My thoughts are with both of you


----------



## Fenway's Momma (Dec 6, 2005)

I am sorry to hear that there is no (good) news about little Bebe.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

My prayers are still coming your way.


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

Brit, I'm so sorry to hear that Bebe isn't doing well, but hopefully she will take a turn for the best and start to get better.







Thoughts and prayers are with you!


----------



## Cindy1981 (Apr 24, 2006)

Brit,

I am so sorry about Bebe. How is she doing today? Have you got a second opinion? What all is she doing (Bebe). Has the Vet checked with any of the University hospitals. I'm so sorry. I wish I could help you as I know your heart is breaking. If you would like I can write down what going on with her and what she has been checked for and see if anyone has any ideas around here?


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I really hope it's not as bad as it sounds like. no improvements today ?







I keep praying for her


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2006)

I am so sorry about Bebe. My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

Sending lots of love and support your way.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I am so sorry







still praying


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Hi Cindy, yes my vet has consulted with two specialists and the pathologist along with another vet too.
It's been a tough go for this little girl. We're trying all we can. I won't let her starve to death though.
Please keep her in your thoughts if you will.


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

I am so sad to hear that Bebe isnt doing well. Bebe and you are in my thoughts


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

Oh Brit, i am so sorry Bebe is not doing good. We are here for you whenever you need it.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm ssssooooo sorry BeBe is so sick.


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Brit,
I'm so sorry to hear about BeBe. I am praying for her. Take care.
Hugs,
Cindy


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

poor bebe. we will continue to pray and send positive thoughts toward her recovery. 
love'n'noselicks,
the buttercup and her ann marie


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Big hugs and prayers coming your way.


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

Still sending lots of prayers and hugs Brit.

















Dede and Chloe from down under


~hey Bebe, u gotta git better. we wub u sooo mutch














~ Miss Chloe


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

Prayers coming your way.


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

Thoughts and prayers are being sent your way.

ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

bebe


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I am so sorry you have to go through this, poor little Bebe, I just feel so sad with all the sick furbabies. I will pray for you tonight.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Dear Brit,

I am so very sorry that you and your family are having to deal with an ill doggie. Poor Bebe! We will ask God to grant you the comfort you need to make the wisest decisions for her.

Love to you and Bebe,
Melanie, Bella Mia and Mr Wookie


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I'm so very sorry I'm late on this. I just now noticed the thread. Please forgive me.

My prayers are with your precious little one. 

Give your little BeBe a kiss and gentle hug from me. Tell her we're praying like crazy









Debbie


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

Brit, just thinking about Bebe, how's she doing? sending lots of luv n hugs


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi Brit,
Still praying and thinking of Bebe and yourself. I wish I had magic words for you, but all I can say is I'm wishing on a star!!!



Sincerely,
Andrea~[attachment=6650:attachment]


----------

